# 3 vanes Vs. 4 vanes



## nthomp77 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was just watching an archery video on youtube. The guy suggested using 4 vanes with a fixed blade broadhead. I was wonder if any one has expiremented with this idea. Since I am in the market for new arrows, I was thinking about trying this. I usually fletch my arrows with 3 3" fusion vanes with a right hand helical. Just wanted to see if this would be a waste of time or not?


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I use 3 3" Fusion vanes in right helical and have great arrow flight so I don't intend to change up. I suppose the theory is that more surface area means better arrow stabilization, and 4 vanes definitely have more surface area, but if what you use works great, why change?


----------



## luftmech (Sep 24, 2009)

I went with four vanes for the 1.5" fusions as three just would not cut it with a Stinger broad head. I use three of the 2.1 Fusions on some shafts.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

4 x 2.5" Vanetech Vmaxx with a decent helical.


----------



## nthomp77 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

ajstrider said:


> I use 3 3" Fusion vanes in right helical and have great arrow flight so I don't intend to change up. I suppose the theory is that more surface area means better arrow stabilization, and 4 vanes definitely have more surface area, but if what you use works great, why change?


Same here. 3 3" Fusions done with helical. I really liked the 1.5" Fusions but like luftmech said they just wouldn't cut it. I think that it's both the amount of surface area and the amount of helical that determines the control of the arrow. I might play around with some 4-fletch stuff. I might do 4 1.5" Fusions with helical and see if that cuts down on the weight or not. I'm not against doing 4-fletch. I think it looks good too!! -Chris


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

(3) 2.1" Fusions work just fine for me with my Muzzy broadheads ..


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

If 3 is good, 4 has got to be better :wink:


----------



## nthomp77 (Feb 16, 2009)

CutTheLoop,

I like your thinking. I was have a problem getting my Montecs to fly right last year. All of my broadheads flew 6 inches highter than my fieldpoints. I think the problem was in the spine of my arrows. Since I am in the market for new arrows, I was about thinking about toying the idea.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

If you subscribe to that theory, i remember a thread a couple years back where they were using 6 Blazers just for fun  

A bit overkill if there is such a thing? Hehe i dunno, 3 fletch works just fine with my montecs


----------

